# Life Is A Game



## Becky (Aug 4, 2005)

Life Is A Game

Just made a website which will mainly be dedicated to my photography. Its still rather empty and needs some work and tlc but take a look and feel free to sign the guestbook and say you've been.

Also I'll be adding a links page for other's sites so pm me with your site url if you'd like it to be there in the not to distant future.

Feedback on here would be great.

Thanks


----------



## woodsac (Aug 4, 2005)

Becky, the site is looking good. I like the background and I really like the simplicity.

The photos seem to load pretty slow transitioning from one photo to the next. Maybe it's my work computer?


----------



## Becky (Aug 4, 2005)

I think it may be a preset time between loading from one to the next, I'm fairly sure its adjustable though, thanks for pointing it out I'll take a look now!

Thanks for looking too!


----------



## Becky (Aug 4, 2005)

Think I've got it fixed now... if anyone happens to take a look please let me know if you think its too fast/slow between pictures. 
Thank you!


----------



## Matt Davis (Aug 5, 2005)

Becky - As woodsac said the transition time between photos still seems to be slow :sad anim:


----------



## Becky (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm guess I'll take another looks, thanks for looking and thanks for pointing it out!

I might just change it to a normal gallery where you can click to enlarge a pic if it catches your eye.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 5, 2005)

This is just a preference thing, but I don't like the fact that it auto plays. I like to be able to take my time looking at your work. But when you manually click between images, they convert from one to the other very slowly. I don't know if it's flash or just java, but the fading from one pic to the next just doesn't do your work justice. I think you want people to click on the picture and....BAM....there it is in front of them :thumbup:  A bigger image would also be nice.


----------



## Becky (Aug 6, 2005)

Thankyou for the input... yes I think your completely right.... I'll get to business on that tonight!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 6, 2005)

Great work becky, I gotto agree with the earlier statements, but still youve done a great job!


----------

